# Question about MicroSD



## lovsk8in247 (Nov 15, 2003)

ok i bought a samsung sgh-t629 cell phone yesterday and i want to put mp3 files on it and play them using the music player that is on the phone

im not sure how to get mp3 files from my computer onto the phone i think i have to have a MicroSD Chip for the phone and a card for the computer but where to i plug the chip into on the computer would i have to go buy a card reader for my computer?

i think these are what i would need to do this.....

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820134215
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820300901

would that work?

thanks in advance


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe this info will help:http://erms.samsungusa.com/customer...D=557&AT_ID=71656&PROD_SUB_ID=560&PROD_ID=734

Yes, you will need a MicroSD memory card, as the phones internal memory is not large enough to hold MP3's. The adapter allows this card to fit into an SD card reader. You need all three.
My only question is the formatting of the card. They don't specify how. Maybe your manual gives details. Check your phones menu. Is the option there? Does it automatically create the Music folder?
If not, I would open Windows Explorer with the Card Reader connected. It should be listed with a drive letter. Right click the card, format, and choose Fat 16. Then create a folder on it named 'Music'. Copy your MP3's to the Music folder.

moper


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If you have a camera that takes standard SD cards you can use the camera to transfer unless it an odd camera like Kodaks with EasyShare installed and a few current Canons that don&#8217;t show as a drive. Micro SD cards come with an adapter so you can use them in any SD device. You also use the adapter to use the micro SD in regular card readers.

I have a Samsung phone and can use my Casio camera to transfer the 1.3Mp photos from the phone to the computer and also use the camera to transfer photos from the computer to the phone to use as backgrounds. I see no reason it wouldn&#8217;t transfer any data, and you can determine folders etc the same as a card reader. I also have a card reader and was just messing with the camera to see if it would work.

My Micro SD card required no formatting for the phone that I can remember.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

lovsk8in247 said:


> ok i bought a samsung sgh-t629 cell phone yesterday and i want to put mp3 files on it and play them using the music player that is on the phone
> 
> im not sure how to get mp3 files from my computer onto the phone i think i have to have a MicroSD Chip for the phone and a card for the computer but where to i plug the chip into on the computer would i have to go buy a card reader for my computer?
> 
> ...


Remember - you don't have to use the memory card to transfer files, you can just use the pc cable and software/drivers which came with your phone to put the mp3s onto the phone's hard drive, the memory card is just an addition to your phone to put more mp3s on if you run out of hard disk space - even then you don;t need a card reader to put stuff on, most phones allow you to transfer files directly from PC to card using the PC cable (the micro SD has to be in the phone)

Good Luck


----------



## Quixotick_Guy (Apr 2, 2007)

can anyone tell me what to do if u try to format a micro SD card in a motorola V361 and it says Format Failed


----------



## freckleskater15 (May 9, 2007)

I got a Lexar 1 GB Micro SD card and i put in in the adapter and all, but when i try to place music files a box pops up saying, "This disk is write-protected, remove write protection or use another disk"

it won't let me put music, images, or anything on the disk. what do i do????


----------



## akiya43007 (May 15, 2007)

I have the same problem and i cant figure it out have u figured it out yet?


----------



## freckleskater15 (May 9, 2007)

mann this sucks! someone please help me and akiya!!!! i want music on my phone!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

> I got a Lexar 1 GB Micro SD card and i put in in the adapter and all, but when i try to place music files a box pops up saying, "This disk is write-protected, remove write protection or use another disk"
> 
> it won't let me put music, images, or anything on the disk. what do i do????


The lock switch is on the adapter and not on the mini card. I attached a scan of my Sandisk adapter but my Kingston adapter is made the same way. Just slide the switch up.



> Remember - you don't have to use the memory card to transfer files, you can just use the pc cable and software/drivers which came with your phone to put the mp3s onto the phone's hard drive, the memory card is just an addition to your phone to put more mp3s on if you run out of hard disk space - even then you don;t need a card reader to put stuff on, most phones allow you to transfer files directly from PC to card using the PC cable (the micro SD has to be in the phone)


My Samsung A920 will only let you transfer using the card even though it comes with a cable and Bluetooth. I confirmed that on a board specific to the A920. That might be just a Sprint version limitation because they want you to download your music through Power Vision directly to the phone. They also want you to email the photos rather than download them. They get money for both of course. Ive only tried it with photos, but several people on the board confirmed it works that way for uploading MP3s as well.


----------



## jdvaliga (Jun 7, 2007)

My micro-sd adapter lock would slide in my reader to the read-only position all the time, so I (well, actually my spouse) put clear tape over it. I was afraid the tape covering the whole slot would be a problem but it works great!


----------



## Trevor2k4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Im trying to transfer mp3z to my Mocro SD... Im using the Card Reader Built into my Canon Pixma Printer and when trying to put anything on my Micro SD its saying that its Write Protected.. I did make sure that the Lock is OFF on my Card... i've tryed everything... Even tryed transfering thru my Canon Camera and that was a no go......
Someone Please Help me Oh and this Micro SD is for A920 Samsung Cell Phone.


Thanx in advance for any help.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Trevor2k4 said:


> Im trying to transfer mp3z to my Mocro SD... Im using the Card Reader Built into my Canon Pixma Printer and when trying to put anything on my Micro SD its saying that its Write Protected.. I did make sure that the Lock is OFF on my Card... i've tryed everything... Even tryed transfering thru my Canon Camera and that was a no go......
> Someone Please Help me Oh and this Micro SD is for A920 Samsung Cell Phone.


The lock is not on your card. It is on the adapter.

My A920 came with a useless 16Mb Sandisk card with an adapter. I got a 1 Gig Kingston card for ten bucks and free shipping and it also came with an adapter. Either card in either adapter works just like a regular SD card with the lock switched off.

At best quality you can fit only about three MP3s on the card that came with the phone, so I assume you got something worth the effort. If the adapter that came with your card isnt working try the one that came with the Phone.

Try writing some files to the regular camera SD card using the card reader in the printer. There could be a glitch in the card reader since you arent very specific why the camera was a no go.


----------



## tucker324 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a Micro SD in my Nokia 6085, it has been working fine up until now. I have been putting stuff on it through a Micro SD adapter and I put it in my phone and it said that the card is not fromatted. It asked me if I wanted to format it, I said yes, it then said something like remove everything of card?, I said no because I didn't want to delete everything off it. Now that I know that that's what I need to do it says "Memory card not formatted. Operation failed." Is there anyway to fix this problem?

It also doesn't get recognised by my computer anymore. I click on Removable disk F: (thats the one that it comes up on) and it takes ages loading something, then says insert a disk into F:

Pease help.


----------

